
It’s OK to Feel Ambivalent About Your Children - jkuria
https://www.wsj.com/articles/its-okay-to-feel-ambivalent-about-your-children-11561109407?mod=rsswn
======
oblib
Wow... I cannot imagine feeling like I didn't want my children around so I
could be having more fun, or "children that he feels he likes better".

It's not OK to feel ambivalent about your children. In truth it is about
selfish as one can be.

"Among fathers I see, I’ve noticed they’re more irritable, they’re down about
the fact that child rearing just feels so challenging..."

Wow! Pure selfishness. My 1st wife had to be committed to a psyche ward after
losing our 2nd child at birth just 14 months after our first was born. This
meant I had to fill her shoes and become a "Mom" too for our daughter. Now
that was challenging.

So, no apologies when I say that sounds like the wimpy whining of spoiled
children that've never grown up and still don't want to.

------
DiseasedBadger
Let me guess: another stimulating screed from a leftist author who thinks
normal are crazy for calling them inhuman?

What is wrong with people? There is NOTHING more fundamentally human than
loving your children!

~~~
dang
Can you please not post ideological rants to HN? Those just lead to even
lower-quality comments, and we're trying to go the opposite way here.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

